# Loughborough General



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2011)

I understand this place is empty - but a couple of friends who are local said there was basically a 6 week open house following its closure... Did anyone go, has any one been in since and anyone fancy a trip?


----------



## losttom (Jan 14, 2011)

Im up for it


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I understand this place is empty - but a couple of friends who are local said there was basically a 6 week open house following its closure... Did anyone go, has any one been in since and anyone fancy a trip?



Its been totally stripped, trashed, and full of needles for years. Used to be wide open, but last time I went past (July 2010) they had put steel shuttering all over it.


----------



## losttom (Jan 14, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Its been totally stripped, trashed, and full of needles for years. Used to be wide open, but last time I went past (July 2010) they had put steel shuttering all over it.



Perhaps not then....


----------



## Lolz101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gutted, was quite up for that!!!


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 29, 2011)

How old is this post and I just found it!!!

So when did the hospital close, after they opened the new one on the dual carriage way??? Whats got me is there’s only a few photos posted on other threads which are now closed, did no one find the cellars???
They where accessed from XXXXXXXXXXXX used by staff as a smoking room, and went under the main building towards the undertakers just up the street. The hospital car park was once a large factory and also had cellars that connected to the hospitals. During the First World War they were turned into air raid shelters after the zeppelin bombed the factory by the railway which I just can’t remember the name of


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah it was closed when they built the new one on Epinal Way. I think people did go in some of the basement areas back in the day, not many pics about though. Wouldn't have worried about editing the details either, everything at the back was reduced to rubble long ago


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 29, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Yeah it was closed when they built the new one on Epinal Way. I think people did go in some of the basement areas back in the day, not many pics about though. Wouldn't have worried about editing the details either, everything at the back was reduced to rubble long ago



Shows how long it is since i last got up for neck of the woods, last time i was in Loughborough I did the closing report before they demolished he cold store and the general was well in use the footings where only just in at Epinal way!


----------

